# Anyone around Bridgend area who can detail my car???



## philchunghk (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi,


I'm looking for a good detailer who can detail my car for me. I drive a BMW 
E46 coupe. It would be great if it could be done this month as summer is here and would like the car looking nice... 

Thanks


Phil


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

What is it you want done Phil ?

Huw Pugh is also in bridgend area.


----------



## philchunghk (Jun 8, 2007)

I just want a detailed polish. I have spoken to Huw but he is fully book until mid august..... do you know anyone else who can help???


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

im in swansea , sent you a pm


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

philchunghk said:


> I just want a detailed polish. I have spoken to Huw but he is fully book until mid august..... do you know anyone else who can help???


Im up in the rhondda m8.


----------



## philchunghk (Jun 8, 2007)

I cant read private messages because I'm a new here. Could you email me instead? [email protected]


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

done :thumb:


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd recommend Peter without hesitation.

He's done brilliant work for me in the past and today came to my workplace to check the paint depth on all the panels on my car.

Top fella!!!


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

sent you a email


----------

